# Won Best Of Show and Judge's Merit Ribbons at Los Angeles County Fair



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

I am so happy to announce that I won Best Of Show for my Black Ruffled Vest and the Judge's Merit Ribbon for my Braided Cable Top in Black and Gold Metallic. I guess I will have to do a pattern for that vest which was really complicated. I took photos, but they are not top quality because I had to take them through the glass display cases. The vest looks a little wonky on the torso form - I would have straightened up the front a little more. It was in the Halloween display, ergo, the black cat. I am sorry that the velvet, sparkly black body of the Black and Gold Braided Cable didn't come out well in the photo either. It was so soft and dreamy to work with! It really encourages me as a designer when I enter these competitions and then win the coveted ribbons. I am on Cloud 9 this morning! Weeeee!!


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats and beautiful garments.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Congratulations! Lovely garments, showing your MK talent!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh wow!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

All that creative effort paid off with 2 well deserved rewards. CONGRATULATIONS! The vest is amazing and that braiding on the cape makes it a very dramatic piece.


----------



## jsaville (Jul 19, 2015)

Congratulations! The garmets are beautiful.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Well don :thumbup: You can take more pictures in better conditions for us to really see the fine work you have done.


----------



## ebell57 (Jun 27, 2012)

You are a very talented designer. Congratulations on a well deserved achievement.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

wow! something to be super proud of. Congrats!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations on an amazing accomplishment.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

W O W !!!!!! They are amazing garments and you do such beautiful work. Thanks for sharing your talent.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations!  Ann


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

They are so lovely and well deserving of the awards. There is no doubt, you ARE an accomplished designer. 

I hope this was covered in your local paper; you certainly deserve the recognition and it is great local news, good publicity for you too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Both are gorgeous and love that cat!


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

:thumbup: congratulations


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

They are gorgeous - it shows that machine knitters are every bit as creative as hand knitters and you can do so many different things on a knitting machine - I would be interested to know which machine(s) you used to make them - conhratulations, Jill



lindasuejensen said:


> I am so happy to announce that I won Best Of Show for my Black Ruffled Vest and the Judge's Merit Ribbon for my Braided Cable Top in Black and Gold Metallic. I guess I will have to do a pattern for that vest which was really complicated. I took photos, but they are not top quality because I had to take them through the glass display cases. The vest looks a little wonky on the torso form - I would have straightened up the front a little more. It was in the Halloween display, ergo, the black cat. I am sorry that the velvet, sparkly black body of the Black and Gold Braided Cable didn't come out well in the photo either. It was so soft and dreamy to work with! It really encourages me as a designer when I enter these competitions and then win the coveted ribbons. I am on Cloud 9 this morning! Weeeee!!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I've not seen a prettier or more feminine vest. Its gorgeous! I can see my daughter in it and will wait patiently for the pattern.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Congratulation!


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Congratulations &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

Congratulations!!
They are truly beautiful!
You are very talented. :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Both are beautiful, but I really like the vest. Good job on winning the ribbons.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations and your creations are beautiful.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Gorgeous. Congratulations. Saroj


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations. Great job They're beautiful


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

good for you! Congrats.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Congratulations. Lovely work.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

So very happy for you! The thrill of creating is the best - keep up the great work!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Wonderful!! Your designer knits are great for attracting more attention to machine or any knitting!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Stunning and beautiful!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Janice E said:


> Congrats and beautiful garments.


I agree! Those item deserved to win as they're just beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Wonderful! Good for you!


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

tatesgirl said:


> I've not seen a prettier or more feminine vest. Its gorgeous! I can see my daughter in it and will wait patiently for the pattern.


Beautiful !!! I love the vest,... I will wait for the pattern as well,..


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

VERY impressive! They are both so creative and lovely - well deserved recognition. ...plus done in BLACK - I really admire that!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

You are so lucky, the fair in Monroe Washington stopped allowing Machine Knit items to be entered into the fair. "It was to hard to find judges for it" was there reasoning. (Bull Pucky!)

Beautiful knits!!!!


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Well done, really dramatic garments, would love to see more detail of the garments.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations, Linda. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations. You are an experienced machine knitter.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful work. I think you have a long design career ahead of you with lots more awards.


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful work.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Clearly well deserved. Your garments are beautiful.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

SUPER GREAT NEWS ~ CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

I am waiting with bells on my toes for the vest pattern! It is so pretty and as I have shown it to a few family members they are putting in requests, lol. Your patterns are wonderful!!!!


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Dec 25, 2013)

You're very talented. You should be given extra points for working with black yarn


----------



## LinuxLinks (Sep 26, 2015)

Now THAT is craftsmanship!

Well done - beautiful!

Neil


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations..


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I LOVE both of them, they are awesome! Stay with it...you'll be sure to win more with the talent you have.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations!
Well deserved recognition for the beautiful garments,


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

HKelley350 said:


> Congratulations! Lovely garments, showing your MK talent!


Agree with above comment. .thanks so much for sharing. ..


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats!! Beautiful garments!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Goldrobin (Apr 18, 2014)

Beautiful! Congratulations on the recognition.


----------

